# Brining Cornish Hens



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 23, 2004)

It's just going to be hubby and I for T-day this year and I've been debating whether to go out or cook in, am thinking of roasting a couple cornish hens - has anyone brined them?  I'm assuming I could do it for 3 hours or so then roast as usual - had good success with a chicken last week.  The other option is to run by a natural food store and pick up a fresh roasting chicken or capon - so if anyone has brined either the cornish hens or capon I would appreciate your comments

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## GB (Nov 23, 2004)

I have not, but I would assume your plan of brining for 3 hours and then roasting should work great. Good luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

Check out brining times:

Whole Chicken 3-8 hrs 
Chicken Pieces 1-2 hrs 
Whole Turkey 12 hrs-2 days 
Turkey Breast 4-8 hrs 
Cornish Game Hens 1-2 hrs 
Pork Chops 2-6 hrs 
Pork Tenderloin 2-8 hrs 
Whole Pork Loin 1-3 days


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Rainee  -  I think I'll try all those eventually...now just to get to the grocery store before Wednesday afternoon madness sets in


----------

